# California regulates bovine flatulence



## OneFineAcre (Sep 21, 2016)

@babsbag does this apply to goats too?

http://growingnorthcarolina.com/news/2016/09/cow-farts-can-now-be-regulated-california/


----------



## Baymule (Sep 21, 2016)

Blame the livestock........ Really?  There were millions of buffalo before they were slaughtered and almost forced into extinction, what about their farts??  Oh, they weren't forced into animal concentration camps, piling up their manure into stinking lagoons. But rather, their manure was scattered upon the ground where dung beetles assimilated it into the earth because the buffalo's dung was not poisoned with chemical wormers. If cattle were allowed to graze like they are built for, they would scatter their dung like nature intended. Bingo! Problem solved. Rant over.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 21, 2016)

I must add..... what freaking idiots.


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 21, 2016)

Baymule said:


> I must add..... what freaking idiots.


No-one has accused this illustrious governor of any sense.  Someone should pass a law to limit his exit of hot air everytime he starts to spout off or has a brain fart.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 21, 2016)

I was going to comment but looks like it's already been said!


----------



## greybeard (Sep 21, 2016)

moonbeams anyone?


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## greybeard (Sep 21, 2016)

..belching smog as they drive 2 blocks to the store for milk and their nightly fare of big macs


----------



## babsbag (Sep 21, 2016)

Bossroo said:


> No-one has accused this illustrious governor of any sense. Someone should pass a law to limit his exit of hot air everytime he starts to spout off or has a brain fart.



Couldn't have said it better. I am not a conspiracy theorist kind of person but I am beginning to wonder about this "control the food, control the people" theory.

As of this time it will not include goats as I don't have to participate in a manure management program...thank goodness. 

Idiots, all of them. Too bad my DH works for the the State; if he didn't I would be pushing him to move...load that dairy on a couple of lowboys and get out of Dodge. I love our weather, but that is about it.


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 21, 2016)

Captain moonbeam owns a large ranch in N. Cal. hills cattle country  inherited from his father, he quite often spends his time off on that ranch. Last year he had a detailed search for oil, gas, and mineral search on his property.  Hey, what is that 4 legged critter over yonder ?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 21, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> View attachment 21960



OMG!! I'd laugh if it wasn't so true!!


----------



## greybeard (Sep 21, 2016)

Bossroo said:


> Captain moonbeam owns a large ranch in N. Cal. hills cattle country  inherited from his father, he quite often spends his time off on that ranch. Last year he had a detailed search for oil, gas, and mineral search on his property.


I wonder, if he wasn't scared to death he might actually find some on his property........


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 22, 2016)

Didn't governor moonbeam used to date Linda Rondstadt?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 22, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Didn't governor moonbeam used to date Linda Rondstadt?


Yep.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 22, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Didn't governor moonbeam used to date Linda Rondstadt?


Yes, and she dated Jim Carrey and George (Star Wars) Lucas, and Quentin Davis, and Steve Martin.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 22, 2016)

She has Parkinson's disease now and can't sing anymore.
So, sad.  She had a beautiful voice.


----------



## Ferguson K (Sep 22, 2016)

I saw this yesterday.

This cracks me up.

California seems insane to me. Sorry Babs.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 22, 2016)

Our governor should just be embarrassed, that is about all I can say. I'm all for trapping the methane and selling it, our landfill does that already. But my biggest concern is the price of all of this passed on to the producer and then ultimately on to the customer...can the little guy that milks 50 cows afford it? And what about the feed lots? Why are only the dairies being mentioned?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 22, 2016)

The really scary thing is that California is one of the top dairy states in the country. Not sure they may be no 1
How will it effect milk prices in the store ?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 22, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Our governor should just be embarrassed, that is about all I can say. I'm all for trapping the methane and selling it, our landfill does that already. But my biggest concern is the price of all of this passed on to the producer and then ultimately on to the customer...can the little guy that milks 50 cows afford it? And what about the feed lots? Why are only the dairies being mentioned?


I think we were typing at the same time


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 22, 2016)

You know that the BIG FARMS -- corporate farms -- think we need GMO, huge amounts of dairy, beef, chicken, etc. and they are just trying to do a lot of export for nothing BUT $$$$.

I see so very much of the produce, milk, eggs, meats that are shipped in, not sold, tossed (some given to food banks) out on a DAILY basis at just WalMart alone {!!!!}  that I could feed a hundred people daily, and quite well!   This is just pure waste.  Don't buy so much that won't sell.  MAKE people grow things.  REQUIRE them to do it for their EBT cards.   REQUIRE people to participate in health programs to get to keep their MEDICAID.    FORCE the people to help the elderly, thru job programs if they get Govt housing allowances.  Earn the help they receive from everyones tax $$ by giving back something.

Never had all the issues with global warming, money, food, jobs, riots, theft, etc, etc, etc......back in the day.   I wish everyone could just simmer down, go back to small farms and enjoy life.  

I've had 3 days of 5-6" of rain a DAY...I'm cranky and not thinking we need to control a cows fart.   I don't like feed lots, contained cows who only eat what's thrown at them for milkers, chickens in cages to lay an egg, roasters in crowded chicken houses on meds to keep them alive,  hybrid to grow so fast they can't stand on their sorry legs.  It AIN'T right.     I just apologized for all the water to my spoiled goats -- but I love them and they don't have to control their farts!!  There........


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 22, 2016)

My state is 16" short on rain.  So send some my way would you? It 's getting bad. 

And yes...  I would agree... With all of that!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 22, 2016)

Mini Horses said:


> I just apologized for all the water to my spoiled goats -- but I love them and they don't have to control their farts!! There........



Been there, done that...   Feel for ya!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 22, 2016)

Mini Horses said:


> You know that the BIG FARMS -- corporate farms -- think we need GMO, huge amounts of dairy, beef, chicken, etc. and they are just trying to do a lot of export for nothing BUT $$$$.
> 
> I see so very much of the produce, milk, eggs, meats that are shipped in, not sold, tossed (some given to food banks) out on a DAILY basis at just WalMart alone {!!!!}  that I could feed a hundred people daily, and quite well!   This is just pure waste.  Don't buy so much that won't sell.  MAKE people grow things.  REQUIRE them to do it for their EBT cards.   REQUIRE people to participate in health programs to get to keep their MEDICAID.    FORCE the people to help the elderly, thru job programs if they get Govt housing allowances.  Earn the help they receive from everyones tax $$ by giving back something.
> 
> ...


So every one in NYC, LA, Chicago, Houston, Dallas, Boston, etc should all move to the country and have little farms?

Then all of the big  corporate farms and GMO's can just go away


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 22, 2016)

Gov Moonbeam was a lot cooler when he was dating Linda Rondstadt
Some of you are too young to remember the first time he ran for President
He was encouraged because Jimmy Carter was considered by some to be too conservative 
It's still sad that she can't sing any more
Hey... It's my thread I can say what I  want to


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 22, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


>


I made a comment today work about Linda Ronatadt having Parkinson's and not being able to sing anymore
This 30 something lady that I work with said " who is Linda Ronstadt" ?
God I'm old


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 22, 2016)

Um yup I have no idea who any of these people are you are talking about


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 22, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Um yup I have no idea who any of these people are you are talking about


Well then you probably don't know that the Eagles started as her back up band
Google " Blue Bayou" beautiful song


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 22, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Um yup I have no idea who any of these people are you are talking about


You're  no good 
Youre no good
Baby you're no good


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 22, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Um yup I have no idea who any of these people are you are talking about


You have heard of Jimmy Carter ?


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes haha I do know who Jimmy Carter is.  I did pass US History in high school lol


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 22, 2016)

Oh OK I've heard that song. No I didn't know that! I know the eagles at least!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 22, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Yes haha I do know who Jimmy Carter is.  I did pass US History in high school lol


Well then learn about Linda Ronatadt 
She was more important


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 22, 2016)

More important than  the Eagles? My parents drilled them into my brain growing up.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 22, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> More important than  the Eagles? My parents drilled them into my brain growing up.


No
More important than Jimmy Carter LOL


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 22, 2016)

Oh haha sorry I didn't see which post you quoted. Yeah...  I would imagine she was!


----------



## babsbag (Sep 23, 2016)

How did CA get all the crazies in power? 

CA is the largest milk producer in the US and we supply 20% of the milk in the nation, while not much it might be enough to be noticed.  Add this to the minimum wage hike and the ruling that requires overtime for farm workers and it doesn't bode well for agriculture in CA. Very disturbing since AG is what we do, it was what made us the state we used to be, the one I remember growing up. 

And yes, I know who Linda Ronstadt is and remember Jerry Brown's first term as Governor; yes, I'm old.


----------

